# Hello from Babylon NY USA



## joesixcards (Apr 24, 2017)

2nd year keeper with 2 hives. Lost 1 overwinter. I am picking up 2 Nucs in upstate NY May 6th
I'm sure I will be on this forum looking for info!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joe!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome. Where is Babylon located? And can I ask who you are getting your bee's from? Deb


----------



## joesixcards (Apr 24, 2017)

Cloverdale said:


> Welcome. Where is Babylon located? And can I ask who you are getting your bee's from? Deb


BetterBee.com

Greenwich NY


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice to be close to them! Are you a member of SABA?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Cloverdale said:


> Nice to be close to them! Are you a member of SABA?


I see how you came to think that but Babylon is on LI, far far away from BB!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

clyderoad said:


> I see how you came to think that but Babylon is on LI, far far away from BB!


Bummer! He's a literal Babylonian! :shhhh:
Kidding Joeixcards


----------



## joesixcards (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!! LOL NY is a big state I'm driving 4 hours to pick up my Bee's 

I'm a member of Long Island Bee Keepers Club Inc.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Good Club!


----------



## pvp (May 8, 2017)

joesixcards said:


> 2nd year keeper with 2 hives. Lost 1 overwinter. I am picking up 2 Nucs in upstate NY May 6th
> I'm sure I will be on this forum looking for info!!


Sounds like we had the same situation! I lost my hive overwinter. I just picked up a nuc from Betterbee and in March I picked up a package from Hudson Valley Bee Supply.


----------



## aweiss44 (May 8, 2017)

Hi Joe. Just joined here recently too. I'm out in East Hampton. you're probably getting a better price upstate but there are some guys on the island with nucs


----------

